# Novel 'O.D.A.' Prologue



## The91Bravo (Jul 3, 2007)

Folks, 

Here is my first installment of my upcoming novel 'ODA, the Story of an Operational Special Forces A-Team in the Global War on Terror'

Not in print yet, but I am cranking out the last five or six chapters hopefully in the next 30 days... /fingers crossed/

PLEASE BE DILIGENT IN YOUR CRITIQUE.. THE NOVEL DESERVES TO BE TRUE TO THE WARRIORS AND SERVICEMEN IT PORTRAYS.

In memory of SFC Bill Bennett, ODA-595, KIA Ramadi 12Sep03, 18D

Steve

P.S. Format is in Text to allow max compatibility.  If you want a different format, lemme know.

S


----------



## R8J (Jul 3, 2007)

Excellent so far, good detail, and imagry. When do we get the next installment?:)


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 3, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> P.S. Format is in Text to allow max compatibility.  If you want a different format, lemme know.
> 
> S



Not to be a pain but can you put that in an MS Word doc and email to me?  :)


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 3, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> Not to be a pain but can you put that in an MS Word doc and email to me?  :)


x2..ty ty;)


----------



## EATIII (Jul 3, 2007)

No Soup for you two lol


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 3, 2007)

EATIII said:


> No Soup for you two lol




Pfffft!  It's too hot for soup.  I don't like scrolling and reading at the same time.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 4, 2007)

*Your wish is my command!!!*



Gypsy said:


> Not to be a pain but can you put that in an MS Word doc and email to me?  :)



NO SOUP FOR YOU!!!! (but a required format)

Steve

p.s. next chapter in a few days, or sooner to let it steep a little;)


----------



## x SF med (Jul 7, 2007)

Always Capitalize Special Forces  and it is Special Forces Medical Sergeant or Medical Specialist - a 91B is a medic.


Except for training - you don't normally rappel unless you've climbed up first - it's the dessert after eating liver - and it's usually easier to leave your vehicle at the bottom of the mountain.  And you never climb or swim or jump alone - never, period - no SGM or TS would stand for that shit, and yes - you would be prosecuted - for multiple infractions of the UCMJ.  SF are not cowboys or loners - everything is the Team.  You F*ucked up right out of the blocks on this one.


Pardon the criticisms - I was an 18D, 18B - taught rappelling and mountaineering - and one of my degrees is English Literature Language and Rhetoric, worked in publishing for over 15 years, and - I'm the MOD on this little AO in ShadowSpear, been away for a bit - now it's time to see how you have the creds to write a book about SF, and Operational SF at that.  How much Team Time do you have?  When did you graduate from the Q Course?  How many training missions or Deployments have you gone on with a team?   If you are a friggin TMC clown assigned to a Group Med Detatchment for a while and trying to pass yourself off as SF, you will be outed as a poser and I will push for full prosecution under the Stolen Valor Act.  And no, it does not count that you knew some 18Ds and are recycling their stories, or that you went to SFAS and did not get selected.  Tell me how you can claim to know what Operational SF is all about, and how you are qualified to write a book about a Team -in this thread- Before you post anything else anywhere in ShadowSpear.


sorry to sound like a d*ck - but you are treading on very thin ice with this "Novel" and testing it here might have been a really bad idea.

Have you vetted this novel with DA?  Since the timeframe you are writing about is less than 20 years old, it has to be cleared - and since you are setting it in a current Hot Zone and you are former Army - it's doubly important - unless you really like the State of Kansas and Leavenworth in particular.  OPSEC, PERSEC, INTSEC still count.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 9, 2007)

SF med,
1. I have the express permission of USASOC, from their commander through their PAO LTC Nxx. (PM if needed)
2.  I have been granted access to 5th Group SOTIC and SFOUC, by USASOC, 5th GRP CDR, and the teams running the shops. As well as the dive locker.  I was also granted access to tour the STIDDMIL plant, makers of the new DPD for Combat Divers.
3.  I may have only been a conventional medical NCO, but the term TMC Clown is out of line.  I served in line units entire career until I 'had a 65' rappel malfunction and shattered my spine'  BTW THE LINE OF DUTY WAS A  "YES"
4.  I also have been granted access by CHIEF NAVAL INFO, and they flew me out to sea on the Enterprise in May.  (POC LCDR Nxxxxxxx)Also granted access to the Littoral warfare sub, USS Hawaii before the commissioning ceremony that I also was invited and attended
5.  My brother is a retired 18D, and 18Z.  i AM proud of him.

6. This thread was started to get assistance as in my first novel thread. http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4960
7.  As for stolen Valor, I NEVER, I say AGAIN>> NEVER have said I am/was/ will be a SF operator in any way shape or form.  As a matter of fact, I submitted my 'verified' request through the site and it said it was forwarded to Ranger Luna for Conventional AD verification.
8. Excuse the friggin typos.  IT IS A ROUGH DRAFT!!  All capitalizations and other errors will be fixed. 
9. I think I KNOW 91B is a medic.. That has never been questioned.
10. Profile describes me clearly.  Always has.

Hope this helps put you at ease a little, because I will really need an 18D's input in the assault on Natanz section of the novel.  It would be nice to have another source for excellent intel on the subject.

Steve
The conventional Army 91B20 Medical Specialist, or combat medic


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 9, 2007)

ExSF,
I have also been invited to become an associate member of the local SFA.  And the SF author Robin Moore has offered to assist me in the proofing, and publishing aspects of the gig. (Lord willing his health improves)  

I am not bragging, but making myself clear.  Since I obviously failed to do so in the survey poll thread, and this one.

No chapter or segment that contains any operational methods, will be posted in the public forum until USASOC, and the 5th GRP S-2 clears them for release.

I have already told the PAO at USASOC that I will throw the book away right now and never pursue it ever again if there is even a 1% chance that even ten years from now, material in it could be used to harm US or Coalition forces.  I am dead serious about the security of the book, and as such the access I have been granted unprecedented access to the real facts and methods.

I do not intend on upsetting anyone in this book, but felt the resources here could assist in making the book as accurate as it deserved.

Also 10% of the book goes to Chapter 38 SFA, and the Wounded Warrior fund.  In memory and honor of SFC Bill Bennett, KIA, Ramadi, 12SEP03.  His wife and son will need college money someday, and I intend on assisting.

Steve
T91B


----------



## Lyle (Jul 9, 2007)

Question: is "Pavlov Aruksev" the character's full name, i.e. like Mike Smith, Herb Johnson etc?


----------



## DDSSDV (Jul 9, 2007)

91. I would think that getting too military may lose your unmilitary audience.:soap:


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 10, 2007)

Choose,
Yes it is his current name.  Am I missing a middle or sir name?? Russian is not my forte' at all.  Thanks

DDSSDV,
I have to agree, I have to spread it out some.  (I really just had to get it out of my head b4 I lost it forever.) I DO have to chop and spread out the mil into other chapters.  Thanks also

Steve


----------



## Lyle (Jul 10, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> Choose,
> Yes it is his current name.  Am I missing a middle or sir name?? Russian is not my forte' at all.  Thanks



Its the incorrect way of spelling it.  Pavlov, in Russian, is a last name.  Never to be used as a first name.  Example of first names could be names like Vladimir, Nikolai, Andray, Yuri, Boris, Mikhail, etc, etc.  So possible names for your book could be something like "Boris Pavlov," "Yuri Pavlov," "Nikolai Pavlov," etc.  Btw, there are no middle names in Russian, atleast not the English/American types you're thinking of.  

Just do some research...read things like news articles to come up with some common Russian names.  Nothing too complicated, just a first name and last name like in the examples I gave you. 

Hope this helps.:)


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 10, 2007)

Choose, 
I have honestly researched probably every aspect of the novel, BUT missed the naming of Russians.  (figured I would go with the typical 'heard something like this' before) You Rock!.. You saved a big friggin error in the first part of the book.  Thanks.
:doh::doh:


----------



## x SF med (Jul 10, 2007)

Russian names are generally in 3 parts  a familiar: Pavel,  a Patronymic: Ivanovich, and a family:  Dragunov.   The familiar (alone) is used by family and very close friends.  In other situations the Familiar and patronymic together are used i.e. Pavel Ivanovich.  There are familial 'nicknames' that may be used by one set of relatives  i.e. 'Pavlushka' (common)  or 'Pavlivan '(uncommon).  There are tons of books on Russian culture and language conventions.

Isn't this supposed to be part of the research in a book, it's part of research for an FID mission, knowing how to address the local population.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 13, 2007)

x SF,

Yeah it is.  But As I said before, I simply looked over something that I assumed to be a 'known' item.  Guess I was wrong.  And with it being a very very small part of my book, I felt it was not as important as many other aspects that I needed to research.

Thanks to Choose for bringing it up.  

What else?? Anybody, I am ready to get fixen' 

Steve

Also, got the next two chapters up for review:

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5120   Chapter 1
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5163   Chapter 2, starts crankin up...


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm really far behind in reading.  Hope to catch up on Monday since this weekend's blown to hell.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 13, 2007)

Gypsy,
I hope so....

I have another fourteen chapters, some clear, some not, to post.....


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 10, 2008)

/self indulging bump/


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 28, 2011)

I like to revive the dead occasionally.   so here goes.

There are links here to a few chapters, and if you would like more, as in the cleared manuscript, please do not hesitate to ask.

The novel is complete, and awaiting publishing.  I just do not have an IN in that field.
Steve


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 28, 2011)

The91Bravo said:


> I like to revive the dead occasionally. so here goes.
> 
> There are links here to a few chapters, and if you would like more, as in the cleared manuscript, please do not hesitate to ask.
> 
> ...


Have you considered self publishing?


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 28, 2011)

I do not have the $$$$
Other than that, It would be great. lol


----------



## Dame (Apr 28, 2011)

Have you looked into Print on Demand? Relatively small setup fee.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 28, 2011)

You should look into publishing it as an E Book first, you can do all that yourself you know. If it becomes popular I'm sure a bricks and mortar publisher will approach you. This way you keep everything under your own control as well.


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 28, 2011)

great ideas.  THANKS!


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll need a 1500 word dedication


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 29, 2011)

Make sure you mention Shadowspear somewhere in the book.


----------



## CDG (Apr 29, 2011)

The91Bravo-

I sent you a PM regarding getting a copy of your novel. Did it come through?


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 29, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> I'll need a 1500 word dedication



Ok, I will cut it in half.  And put a pint of Guiness next to your avatar 



Marauder06 said:


> Make sure you mention Shadowspear somewhere in the book.



It will be something like... "Stay the hell away from shadowspear.com... especially if ewe have sheep...



CDG said:


> The91Bravo- I sent you a PM regarding getting a copy of your novel. Did it come through?



I did.  But please do not be offended.  I do not know you, and you are not vetted as of yet.  If someone here could vouch for you, that would be good enough for me.  I just do not want it floating around out there.  The folks I am familiar with here I would trust implicitly.  I have not developed that with you yet.  So please, as I said, do not be offended.
Steve


----------



## Red Ryder (Sep 13, 2013)

So what happened? Did it get published?


----------

